# Aufbau? Tin / Kingpin 3,3 v circuit



## JoJo-Sprint (17. Mai 2018)

Ich suche gerade nach einer Anleitung, wie der 3,3 Volt circuit von Tin aufzubauen ist.
Leider ist der originale Forum Thread nicht mehr online und ich habe keine weitere Anleitung dazu gefunden.
Hier mal der originale Link: 404 Not Found – Kingpin cooling

Ich habe eine GTX 780 classified wo der Core und der Vram schon fast hinüber sind. Ich bekomme die Karte schon mit nur den zwei 8 Pin Pciepower Kabeln zum laufen, allerdings zeigt die Karte dann an, das 3,3 Volt nicht da ist (mit den LEDs an der Seite).
Ich kann zwar 3,3v von einem SATA Power Kabel klauen, würde aber gerne nur mit den Pciepower Kabeln die Karte laufen lassen.

Eventuell müsste ich noch einen zweiten Strom Kreis mit 5v Output machen, da das Ich leider nicht beider Spannungs Versorgung liegt.

Naja Ziel ist es ein Epower daraus zu machen.
Wenn also jemand, weiß wie der 3,3 V circuit genau aufzubauen ist, wÃ¤re ich dankbar wenn er es mir mitteilen würde.
Ich habe bisher nur ein Bild gefunden das etwas unübersichtlich ist. 
Das ist hier im Thread: How to make a E-Power from a EVGA Classified Card - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier Mal meine Karte an Pcie und 3,3v SATA
Da leuchtet alle LEDs. --> Karte läuft


----------



## max310kc (17. Mai 2018)

Schau dir mal das Datenblatt des LM317 an. zB bei TexasInstruments wirst du auf Seite 12 genau deinen Schaltkreis finden. Einziger Unterschied sind die Bauteilwerte und das bei Ti noch eine Schutzdiode drin ist.


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (17. Mai 2018)

Danke für den Tipp, ich habe gerade den richtigen Thread gefunden.
[Zombie] Conversion your dead 2900XT into useful beast. - kingpincooling.com


----------



## max310kc (17. Mai 2018)

Noch besser.


----------

